# Kinguin



## digitalray (29. Oktober 2015)

Wollte mal nach Euren Erfahrungen mit der Plattform fragen und wie ihr das ganze seht.

Ich hab da zwar mal ne Zeit was gekauft, und als die MwSt dazu kam hab ich das auch genutzt, allerdings hab ich das Model mal durchdacht und bin drauf gekommen: Steuern muss man ans Zollamt abführen in Deutschland, nicht an in China sitzende Firmen. Nur Firmen mit EU Sitz oder Transportunternehmen wie FedEx können überhaupt legal die MwSt. mit einberechnen und diese an den Zoll inkl. Zollgebühren abführen (von denen fehlt jede Spur bei kinguin, g2a. etc.).

D.h. die MwSt. stecken die Firmen hinter g2a, kinguin etc. die sich meist in China befinden wohl selbst ein.

Dazu macht man sich im Grund strafbar wegen Steuerhinterziehung wenn man die gekaufte Ware nicht selbst beim Zoll anmeldet nach dem Kauf und dort die MwSt und Zollgebühr abführt (bei Waren bis 20 Euro Zoll und Steuerfrei, allerdings verlangt Kinguin sogar bei Käufen unter 20 Euro die MwSt. bzw bietet die Option an).

Als ich Kinguin mal öffentlich auf ihrer deutschen Facebook Seite gefragt habe wie das denn abläuft und dass ich es gut fände wenn sie das auf Ihrer Seite öffentlich beschreiben würden, damit man weiß ob man sich nicht strafbar macht oder wie man am einfachsten die gekauften Spiele verzollen kann, wurde meine Frage einfach gelöscht und ich wurde gebanned, kann also nicht mal mehr an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen oder auf Posts von Kinguin antworten wie alle anderen. 

Man hat mich einfach mundtot gemacht.

Das sieht für mich weder nach Transparenz noch nach einem legalen Geschäftsmodell aus.


Aber jetzt werde ich nur noch bei den Läden selbst oder auf Steam kaufen und eben Sales abwarten. Die Key Shops werden übrigens auch immer teurer und sind schon bei 80 % des Neupreises angelangt bei Release. 

Ich dachte immer es werden einfach die Kosten für Verpackung etc. gespart und die Keys kommen direkt vom Publisher für den Zweck, aber was das alles für Wege geht mit im Ausland gekauften günstigeren "EU" Keys..

Wie das funktioniert frag ich mich immer noch, da scheinen Vertriebswege zu existieren die ein paar Mal um die Welt gehen um das zu verschleiern, und international.. wer will sich darum kümmern.. den deutschen Zoll interessiert das erst bei Einfuhr ins eigene Land, nicht was davor passiert..


Habt ihr auch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht, evlt. auch Fragen dazu gestellt und seid rausgeworfen worden und euer Post gelöscht worden ?


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2015)

Anwalt Solmecke über MwSt bei Ebooks innerhalb Europa
Und ich meine, es gäbe noch irgendwo ein Video von dem mit der letztendlichen Aussage: "Sobald man sich den (digitalen) Vertragsgegenstand nach DE liefern lassen und mit DE Zahlungsmitteln zahlen kann, müssen auch DE MwSt abgeführt werden."


----------



## digitalray (29. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Anwalt Solmecke über MwSt bei Ebooks innerhalb Europa
> Und ich meine, es gäbe noch irgendwo ein Video von dem mit der letztendlichen Aussage: "Sobald man sich den (digitalen) Vertragsgegenstand nach DE liefern lassen und mit DE Zahlungsmitteln zahlen kann, müssen auch DE MwSt abgeführt werden."



soweit ich weiß gilt das nur innerhalb europas, also von einem fremden land innerhalb europas nach D.
wenn es fremdwährung ist muss das EU land in dem die ware verkauft wird die mwst erheben.
allerdings ist das im grund für den käufer egal, da man sich innerhalb der eu handelszone befindet und eh keine steuern in d extra zahlen muss wenn man was in italien kauft, es wird ja nicht über den zoll in die euro zone eingeführt.

was allerdings bei den key firmen in china damit passiert liegt wohl ausserhalb der kontrolle und ob die key firmen die mwst aus china nach d bringen ist fraglich.. insofern können die an gebühren erheben was sie wollen und das nennen wie sie wollen, der zoll sieht davon wohl nichts wenn sie es nicht aus gutmütigkeit an den zoll überweisen und alle damit verbundenen zollgebühren selbst zahlen. ansonsten müsste man die gekaufte ware selbst versteuern beim zoll (und im keyshop ohne steuer kaufen) so wie es mit paketen abläuft die man in china bestellt und geliefert bekommt.

wenn internet handel vom zoll abgefertigt werden würde, z.b. von einer internationalen zoll behörde, würde der key wie echte waren auch erstmal zum deutschen zoll gehen und nach bezahlung bzw auf rechnung vom zoll an dich gehen.

leider bekommt man ja keine antwort von den firmen dazu sondern wird einfach rausgeworfen und gebanned.

ich kann kinguin nicht mal mehr eine nachricht schreiben und nachfragen, sogar das wurde gesperrt bei mir.

ich denk mal eine firma die alles legal abgeben würde am mwst an den deutschen zoll hätte es nicht nötig, die frage zu löschen und einen mundtot zu machen.

dazu ist die firma ausserhalb der eu (ohne eu firmensitz, deshalb hat fedex und andere firmen einen sitz in england, belgien, etc.) gar nicht berechtigt deutsche mwst. zu verlangen und sie müssen es vor allem überhaupt nicht, sieht wirklich eher danach aus als ob sie das geld einfach für sich behalten und die kunden steuerhinterziehung begehen wenn sie es nicht selbst zusätzlich beim deutschen zoll nochmal selbst versteuern. 

und jeder der andere drauf aufmerksam macht mit so ner frage wird rausgeworfen und gebannned.. tolles modell kann ich nur sagen.. insofern wer bei den key seiten steuer zahlt, schenkt einfach nur den firmen zusätzlich geld, und begeht ohne dass er selbst zum nächsten zollamt geht wohl steuerbetrug. 

falls es jemand besser weiß von nem anwalt, klärt mich auf!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

digitalray schrieb:


> Wollte mal nach Euren Erfahrungen mit der Plattform fragen und wie ihr das ganze seht.
> 
> Ich hab da zwar mal ne Zeit was gekauft, und als die MwSt dazu kam hab ich das auch genutzt, allerdings hab ich das Model mal durchdacht und bin drauf gekommen: Steuern muss man ans Zollamt abführen in Deutschland, nicht an in China sitzende Firmen. Nur Firmen mit EU Sitz oder Transportunternehmen wie FedEx können überhaupt legal die MwSt. mit einberechnen und diese an den Zoll inkl. Zollgebühren abführen (von denen fehlt jede Spur bei kinguin, g2a. etc.).


 Der Shop verkauft also zu einem Preis MIT MWSt, die angeblich auch schon die dt. bzw. EU-Steuer ist, und beim Zoll kommt noch eine Einfuhrsteuer dazu, oder wie? Das ginge natürlich nicht. Was aber selbst bei korrekter MWSt-Berechnung sehr wohl geht ist, dass der Zoll trotzdem noch eine ZOLLGEBÜHR zahlen muss, das wäre bei Warenwert ab ich glaub 150-160€ der Fall. 

Bei diesem Kinguin geht es aber nur um keys, oder versenden die wirklich was per Post? Bei virtuellen Gütern hinkt die Gesetzgebung natürlich extrem hinterher, und selbst wenn die dt. Behörden den Shop beobachten würden: an sich können die von einem Kauf ja nur dann erfahren, wenn sie die IP-Adressen der Kunden abfischen und dann noch nachforschen würden, wer ggf. dahintersteckt, UND dann noch Beweise zu Käufen&co sammeln... das hört sich für mich nicht grad nach etwas an, was man bei aktueller Gesetzeslage seitens der Behörden überhaupt darf. Vlt. redet man sich da auch so raus: ein Key-Kauf ist so ähnlich, als würdest du Reisen, denn du "bist" ja beim Kauf im Ausland, halt auf einem ausländischen Server. Und wenn du dann 1-2, oder auch 3-4 Keys kaufst, wärst du unterhalb der Freigrenze die gelten würde, wenn du wirklich physisch verreist warst...

ich persönlich bevorzuge sowieso den Kauf wirklich im Inland, und zwar nicht nur wegen der Steuer, sondern auch weil ich will, dass die Firmen hier in D Gewinne machen und nicht die in HongKong oder Taipeh oder sonstwo.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2015)

so weit ich weiß, ist doch zumindest kinguin nur eine art handelsplattform, tritt also gar nicht selbst als verkäufer auf, oder? 
so ähnlich wie ebay. aus der steuersache wären die betreiber dann wohl fein raus.


----------



## digitalray (29. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß, ist doch zumindest kinguin nur eine art handelsplattform, tritt also gar nicht selbst als verkäufer auf, oder?
> so ähnlich wie ebay. aus der steuersache wären die betreiber dann wohl fein raus.



das kommt noch dazu !! stimmt.. insofern wäre die firma evtl. eh raus und es liegt an den "verkäufern" (die allerdings oft g2play.net etc sind, und ebensolche firmen in china). also die selbe sache. 

das macht es ja noch unglaubwürdiger, als ob man dann jedem "verkäufer" vertrauen müsste, dass er persönlich die mwst. die man ihm zahlt an das jeweilige land ans zollamt abgibt und die zollgebühr zahlt und alles macht.. dazu ist er erstens gar nicht befugt, da anmeldepflichtige waren vom KÄUFER SELBST PERSÖNLICH beim zoll angemeldet werden müssen (unter vorlage aller rechtsgültiger papiere und ausweis!!), und zweitens glaube ich nicht dran dass das irgendein verkäufer macht.


zu "virtuellen gütern" aus internationalem und eu handel gibt es seit 2015 sogar ein gesetz bzw eine richtlinie oder einen beschluss, wie auch immer man das nennen mag, dieser regelt aber nur den handel der mwst für virtuelle güter in der eu.

von firmen ausserhalb der eu steht da nichts drin.

das bleibt jedem käufer wohl nach wie vor selbst überlassen. nach dem motto, solange der zoll nichts davon weiss von dem kauf, interessiert es ihn wohl auch nicht. und die mwst an china verkäufer zu zahlen ist wohl eher verar***ung, durch die sich kein verkäufer strafbar macht und die man wohl international dafür auch gar nicht verklagen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

digitalray schrieb:


> das macht es ja noch unglaubwürdiger, als ob man dann jedem "verkäufer" vertrauen müsste, dass er persönlich die mwst. die man ihm zahlt an das jeweilige land


 Du musst doch auch bei einem deutschen Shop dem Shop vertrauen, dass er die Steuern abführt - wo ist da denn der Unterschied? Wenn jemand die Steuern hinterziehen will, kann er das auch mit Sitz in D machen. 




> ans zollamt abgibt und die zollgebühr zahlt und alles macht..


 das muss wiederum sowieso der KÄUFER machen, nicht der VERkäufer. 

Was rein formal halt falsch wäre: wenn der Verkäufer auf der Rechnung was von EU-Steuer oder deutscher MWSt schreibt, obwohl er im Ausland sitzt und hier in D keinerlei verwaltungstechnische Vertretung mit Steuernummer usw. hat. Aber da hat der Shop ja keinen Vorteil von, wenn er die Steuer falsch ausweist. Da ist das einzig "doofe", dass es halt einfach nur falsch ist und der Kunde fälschlicherweise glaubt, dass er selber nichts mehr abführen müsse. D.h. durch den Fehler des Shops könnte der Käufer Probleme bekommen, rein theoretisch. Der Shop verdient deswegen aber nicht mehr, als wenn er es korrekt macht, denn wenn er es korrekt macht bleibt der Preis der gleiche, nur dass da "ohne MWSt" auf der Rechnung steht.

Oder versteh ich das Prinzip falsch?


----------



## digitalray (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst doch auch bei einem deutschen Shop dem Shop vertrauen, dass er die Steuern abführt - wo ist da denn der Unterschied? Wenn jemand die Steuern hinterziehen will, kann er das auch mit Sitz in D machen.
> 
> 
> das muss wiederum sowieso der KÄUFER machen, nicht der VERkäufer.



das gilt für alle waren aus nicht eu Ländern, in der eu geben die händler die mwst jeweils an die finanzämter bzw den zoll ab.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was rein formal halt falsch wäre: wenn der Verkäufer auf der Rechnung was von EU-Steuer oder deutscher MWSt schreibt, obwohl er im Ausland sitzt und hier in D keinerlei verwaltungstechnische Vertretung mit Steuernummer usw. hat. Aber da hat der Shop ja keinen Vorteil von, wenn er die Steuer falsch ausweist. Da ist das einzig "doofe", dass es halt einfach nur falsch ist und der Kunde fälschlicherweise glaubt, dass er selber nichts mehr abführen müsse. D.h. durch den Fehler des Shops könnte der Käufer Probleme bekommen, rein theoretisch. Der Shop verdient deswegen aber nicht mehr, als wenn er es korrekt macht, denn wenn er es korrekt macht bleibt der Preis der gleiche, nur dass da "ohne MWSt" auf der Rechnung steht.
> 
> Oder versteh ich das Prinzip falsch?



für shops in der eu bzw mit eu vertretung gilt das alles. international bist allein du derjenige der anmeldepflichtige waren einführt., daher kann ein shop in deutschland zwar steuern hinterziehen, das ist dann dem anzulasten wenn er die gezahlten steuern nicht abgibt, ein shop im ausland muss aber keine steuern abführen an deutschland / eu, da er ja aus dem ausland verkauft, das nicht zur eu gehört. d.h. normalerweise sind da schon china steuern drauf die er an china abgibt, auch nicht chinesische bürger müssen diese zahlen. oder hast du schonmal nen laden erlebt in den usa oder china wo du als deutscher keine us oder chin. mwst zahlen musstest weil du aus deutschland bist ? 

insofern hinterzieht der laden in china keine deutschen steuern, er verlangt sie vielleicht, gut, aber er muss sie nicht abführen weil er nicht deutschem oder eu recht unterliegt weil er hier keine vertretung hat. d.h. er behält es wohl. welches land will ihn anklagen und wegen was ? höchstens ein internationales gericht den streit zwischen dem kunden und dem shop wegen irreführung. aber mach das erstmal wegen 2 euro.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

digitalray schrieb:


> für shops in der eu bzw mit eu vertretung gilt das alles. international bist allein du derjenige der anmeldepflichtige waren einführt., daher kann ein shop in deutschland zwar steuern hinterziehen, das ist dann dem anzulasten wenn er die gezahlten steuern nicht abgibt, ein shop im ausland muss aber keine steuern abführen an deutschland / eu, da er ja aus dem ausland verkauft, das nicht zur eu gehört.


 ja und? Wo ist denn jetzt der Punkt, der dich dabei stört? Das ist doch genau so, als wenn ein deutscher Shop was NACH HongKong exportiert. ^^  oder wenn man aus den USA was importiert. in all diesen Fällen müsste der Kunde Zoll&Steuern in seinem Land/Steuergebiet zahlen und der Shop ggf. in seinem Land Steuern abführen.

Und WENN ein Laden bei solchen Exporten mauscheln will, dann kann er das immer tun, egal von wo nach wo er exportiert. 

Das einzige, was du jetzt zu kritisieren scheinst ist, dass du VERMUTEST, dass der Shop kinguin keine Steuern abführt. Ist das alles? ^^ Oder berechnet der eine EU-Steuer auf Deine Rechnung oben drauf, obwohl er keine EU-Steuern zahlt? DAS wäre dann offenbar auch erwiesen illegal. Aber ansonsten versteh ich nicht ganz, was du da jetzt kritisiert, außer dass man aus "moralischen" Gründen lieber im Inland bestellen sollte, denn dass der Shop wiederum mit den Steuern nicht korrekt umgeht ist ja nun ein pure Mutmaßung ohne jegliche Indizien. ^^


----------



## digitalray (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja und? Wo ist denn jetzt der Punkt, der dich dabei stört? Das ist doch genau so, als wenn ein deutscher Shop was NACH HongKong exportiert. ^^  oder wenn man aus den USA was importiert. in all diesen Fällen müsste der Kunde Zoll&Steuern in seinem Land/Steuergebiet zahlen und der Shop ggf. in seinem Land Steuern abführen.
> 
> Und WENN ein Laden bei solchen Exporten mauscheln will, dann kann er das immer tun, egal von wo nach wo er exportiert.
> 
> Das einzige, was du jetzt zu kritisieren scheinst ist, dass du VERMUTEST, dass der Shop kinguin keine Steuern abführt. Ist das alles? ^^ Oder berechnet der eine EU-Steuer auf Deine Rechnung oben drauf, obwohl er keine EU-Steuern zahlt? DAS wäre dann offenbar auch erwiesen illegal. Aber ansonsten versteh ich nicht ganz, was du da jetzt kritisiert, außer dass man aus "moralischen" Gründen lieber im Inland bestellen sollte, denn dass der Shop wiederum mit den Steuern nicht korrekt umgeht ist ja nun ein pure Mutmaßung ohne jegliche Indizien. ^^



Genau das ist der Fall.  Der China Shop verlangt EU steuern auf freiwilliger Basis (roll down option keine oder land aussuchen mit jeweiligem Steuersatz)

Was mich stört?  Dass man nicht darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man das Spiel selbst zu versteuern hat, und auf fragen wie das abläuft gebanned wird nachdem die Frage gelöscht wurde


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

digitalray schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fall.  Der China Shop verlangt EU steuern auf freiwilliger Basis (roll down option keine oder land aussuchen mit jeweiligem Steuersatz)


 okay, DAS geht dann natürlich nicht, außer es ist an sich nur die Steuer für den jeweiligen Verkäufer, bei dem man kauft. bzw. vlt ist das Popup auch nur ein Hinweis, damit man weiß, was es am Ende wirklich kostet? Oder muss man wirklich dann diesen "neuen" Preis inkl. Steuern bezahlen, bevor der Versand erfolgt?



> Was mich stört?  Dass man nicht darauf hingewiesen wird, da man das Spiel selbst zu versteuern hat


 Sorry, aber das muss jeder Bürger seines eigenen Landes selber wissen, das liegt nicht in der Verantwortung des Shops, darauf hinzuweisen. Zumal die Shops niemals rechtssicher für alle Länder, in die vielleicht verkauft wird, verbindliche Aussagen treffen können. Was anderes wäre es, wenn die behaupten, dass es auf jeden Fall steuerfrei sei. So eine Art von Fehlinformation gibt es nämlich im Ausland in einigen Shops, also wenn du im Urlaub was kaufst. Die tun so, als sei nicht einfach nur der Kaufpreis vor Ort steuerfrei, sondern auch die Einfuhr ins Heimatland. Das ist dann Verarschung, weil die natürlich den Kauf attraktiver machen wollen. Aber auch da gilt: wenn man was einführt/mitbringt muss man selber wissen, was Sache ist. Das Gute ist aber: wenn der Zoll das Paket bzw. den Passagier "durchwinkt" MUSS man nicht trotzdem noch hingehen und es anmelden, auch wenn es an sich "Bürgerpflicht" wäre. 



> und auf fragen wie das abläuft gebanned wird nachdem die Frage gelöscht wurde


 das sollte nicht passieren.


----------



## digitalray (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, DAS geht dann natürlich nicht, außer es ist an sich nur die Steuer für den jeweiligen Verkäufer, bei dem man kauft. bzw. vlt ist das Popup auch nur ein Hinweis, damit man weiß, was es am Ende wirklich kostet? Oder muss man wirklich dann diesen "neuen" Preis inkl. Steuern bezahlen, bevor der Versand erfolgt?
> 
> Sorry, aber das muss jeder Bürger seines eigenen Landes selber wissen, das liegt nicht in der Verantwortung des Shops, darauf hinzuweisen. Zumal die Shops niemals rechtssicher für alle Länder, in die vielleicht verkauft wird, verbindliche Aussagen treffen können. Was anderes wäre es, wenn die behaupten, dass es auf jeden Fall steuerfrei sei. So eine Art von Fehlinformation gibt es nämlich im Ausland in einigen Shops, also wenn du im Urlaub was kaufst. Die tun so, als sei nicht einfach nur der Kaufpreis vor Ort steuerfrei, sondern auch die Einfuhr ins Heimatland. Das ist dann Verarschung, weil die natürlich den Kauf attraktiver machen wollen. Aber auch da gilt: wenn man was einführt/mitbringt muss man selber wissen, was Sache ist. Das Gute ist aber: wenn der Zoll das Paket bzw. den Passagier "durchwinkt" MUSS man nicht trotzdem noch hingehen und es anmelden, auch wenn es an sich "Bürgerpflicht" wäre.
> 
> das sollte nicht passieren.



nee die steuer ist nicht für den verkäufer (der auch nicht in eu sitzt meistens), die wird auf den einkaufspreis für den käufer draufgeschlagen wenn man sie auswählt, so dass der kunde eben denkt er muss sein land auswählen und den richtigen steuersatz und hätte damit die steuer bezahlt.

genau aus diesem grund erwarte ich eben dass darauf hingewiesen wird, dass das nicht der fall ist und man es selbst versteuern muss.

wenn gar nichts dastehen würde von steuer und man es auch nicht anwählen könnte und mit bezahlen, dann geb ich dir recht, dann muss der käufer selber wissen was er tut. 

solange aber vor augen gehalten wird, man würde die steuer schon zahlen, halte ich eine info für wichtig, dass man sie selbst beim zollamt abgeben muss.


naja wie gesagt.. solange mir nicht klar ist wie die firmen das genau handhaben erlaub ich mir kein urteil, daher habe ich das auch bei kinguin auf der fb seite öffentlich diskutieren wollen und gefragt wie das gehandhabt wird und darauf hingewiesen dass ich mir eine info dazu auf deren webseite wünschen würde, damit ich bescheid weiss.

aber das war wohl so unangenehm dass man es löschen musste, eine antwort habe ich natürlich nicht bekommen.

da kann sich nun wohl jeder selbst eine meinung bilden ob die seiten vertrauenswürdig sind in dem sinn (mal davon abgesehen dass einige keys bzw spiele aus steam und uplay einfach weg waren nach nem halben jahr, hab dann zwar nach wochen den kaufpreis erstattet bekommen, aber die keys scheinen auch nicht völlig legal erworben zu sein, die man dort kaufen kann).


falls jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht hat oder mehr dazu weiss, bitte gerne antworten.


----------



## digitalray (31. Oktober 2015)

hab mir mal die AGBs genau durchgeschaut.

In der Tat tritt Kinguin nur als Vermittler auf genau wie ebay. Die Rechnug erhält man zwar von Kinguin, aber das Geschäft macht man allein mit dem Verkäufer.

5. Vendors’s Responsibilities
5.4 Obligations to Pay Taxes. You shall be solely responsible for payment of any taxes, duties or other governmental levies or any charges or fees that may be imposed on any products or services purchased or supplied under or in connection with the Online Transactions. - See more at: Transaction Services Agreement
5.6 Indemnification by Member. You agree to indemnify Kinguin.com.de and our affiliates, employees, directors, officers, agents and representatives and to hold them harmless, from any and all losses, damages, actions, claims and liabilities (including legal costs on a full indemnity basis) which may arise, directly or indirectly, from your use of the Transaction Services or from your breach of this Agreement. Kinguin.com.de reserves the right, at our own discretion, to assume the exclusive defense and control of any matter otherwise subject to indemnification by you, in which event you shall cooperate with Kinguin.com.de in asserting any available defenses.

d.h. soviel wie dass allein der Verkäufer irgendwo in der Welt dafür zuständig ist evtl. anfallende Steuern zu begleichen. Damit sind wohl eher seine eigenen MwSt. seines Landes gemeint, wenn er ein eingetragener selbstst. Händler ist, und die schon im Verkaufspreis enthalten sein sollten. 
Dem Käufer dann eine Drop Down Liste mit allen möglichen Ländern und Steuern anzubieten und ihn seine MwSt. aus Deutschland auswählen zu lassen ist in dem SInn völlig sinnlos, da man das Produkt ja gar nicht in Deutschland kauft und davon abgesehen der Verkäufer die Steuer erheben muss wenn er selbstständigen Handel betreibt.

Bei Privatverkäufen würde sowieso keine Steuer anfallen in der EU.

Man zahlt also nicht an Kinguin und schon gar nicht an eine EU Niederlassung von Kinguin (ansonsten würde die Firma von alleine die MwSt. aufschlagen, weil sie die selbst abgeben müssen, und es nicht dem Kunden überlassen OB er sie zahtl).

Bei 5.6 willigt man ein, dass Kinguin völlig raus ist aus jeglicher Haftung und man niemanden von der Firma für irgendwas haftbar macht.

10. Governing Law; Jurisdiction
10.1 Governing Law. This Agreement shall be governed by the laws of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region(“Hong Kong”) without regard to conflict of law principles

Gerichtsstand ist eindeutig Hong Kong, also weder China noch EU noch USA.

10.6 Indemnification. If you initiate any legal proceedings against Kinguin.com.de or our affiliates in breach of this clause 10, including any legal proceedings disputing Kinguin.com.de’s determination which has become binding on you according to this clause 10, you shall hold Kinguin.com.de and our affiliates, agents, employees, directors, officers harmless and indemnified against any claim, losses, damages that may be suffered by us.

auch hier bestätigt man, dass man in einem Rechtsfall alle Kinguin Mitarbeiter aus dem Fall raushält 


Im Endeffekt ist es weitehin unklar wie so ein Handel zwischen "irgendeinem" Verkäufer irgendwo auf der Welt und einem selbst nun vom Zoll her betrachtet wird, ob ein Privatverkauf  zoll und steuerfrei ist (wenn man z.b. neue Autoteile von einem US Privathändler kauft muss man soweit ich weiss genauso Steuer zahlen bei der Einfuhr und braucht eine Rechnung, nur Geschenke sind frei). Die Steuern die der Verkäufer zu vertreten hat sind dem seine Sache und nicht das Problem des Käufers.

Kinguin ist anscheinend komplett raus aus allem, es bleibt einem nun selbst überlassen zum Zoll zu gehen und nachzufragen ob man die Spiele Keys verzollen muss oder nicht.

Auf gar keinen Fall sollte man aber dem Verkäufer die deutsche MwSt. zahlen, da er diese nicht abführt wenn er nicht in der EU sitzt und auch nur abführen muss wenn er ein eingetragener Händler ist.

Für mich ist das alles ein wenig undurchsichtig wie die Gesetzlage genau aussieht bzw. die Zollbestimmungen.

Falls sich jemand genauer auskennt wär das super.​


----------



## digitalray (9. November 2015)

hab noch ne Zusatzinfo gefunden.. bei G2A in den AGBs:

*2.11* The  User asserts that he/she is not the VAT taxpayer. When the User becomes  or already is the VAT taxpayer, he is obliged to provide all the data  required to issue the VAT invoice by G2A.COM. Such an invoice shall be  sent to the User’s email address. 

auf deutsch:

2.11 Der Kunde versichert mit Vertragsabschluss, dass er NICHT Mehrwertsteuerzahler ist / keine Mw-Steuern zahlt.
 Wenn der Kunde zum MwSt Zahler wird oder schon MwSt zahlender Kunde ist (meiner Ansicht nach z.b. Käufer im selben Land des Verkäufers (beide EU) bzw. der Firma G2A in Hong Kong), verpflichtet er sich, alle nötigen Daten an G2A.COM weiterzugeben, damit G2A.COM die MwSt. Rechnung richtig ausstellen kann. Diese Rechnung wird an die e-mail Adresse des Kundens geschickt.

G2A geht also davon aus und es ist Bedingung bei Kaufabschluss, dass die Kunden keine MwSt an G2A zahlen (wohl weil es rechtlich gar nicht notwendig oder möglich ist, deutsche MwSt Sätze an die im Nicht-Eu sitzende Firma zu zahlen, die wird ja eh erhoben wenn es zum Zoll kommt, also über die Grenze und wird von D eingezogen, nicht von der im Nicht-EU Ausland sitzenden Firma).

Insofern scheint es sogar in den AGBs bestätigt, dass man zwar die deutsche MwSt. auswählen kann, aber nicht zahlen soll oder muss an G2A oder auch Kinguin.

Da das Geschäft mit einem Verkäufer gemacht wird (G2A ist nur die Vermittlung), über den keine Informationen vorliegen wie genaue Adresse, Name, etc. kann der Käufer nicht überprüfen ob es sich um eine Firma oder Privatperson handelt.

Die Einfuhrsteuer ist allein vom Kunden beim deutschen Zoll abzuführen wenn Ware im Ausland käuflich erworben wurde, solange die Firma keinen Sitz in einem EU Land hat, von welchem die Rechnung ausgestellt wird (egal ob Großbritannien, Spanien, etc.). 

Falls der Verkäufer in der EU sitzt müsste man evtl. sogar gar keine Einfuhrsteuer bezahlen, da die Ware ja nicht in die EU eingeführt wird. G2A verlangt in dem Fall auch keine MwSt da die Firma im Ausland sitzt.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist man also auf der sichersten Seite wenn man einen Verkäufer auwählt, der in der EU sitzt (Länderfahnen) und an G2A keine VAT zahlt, also 0 % auswählt.
Denn: Bei einen Geschäft mit einem Verkäufer in der EU ist der Händler verpflichtet die MwSt zu verlangen und abzuführen. Gibt er einen Gesamtpreis an muss der Kunde davon ausgehen dass in diesem schon die MwSt enthalten ist.

Man könnte nun weiterdenken, das G2A dem Verkäufer den zusätzlichen VAT Betrag weitergibt, damit dieser ihn abführen kann.

Allerdings kann nur ein eingetragener Händler (selbstst., Gewerbe angemeldet und nicht bei Kleingewerbe) Steuer verlangen beim Verkauf und diese abführen an den Staat, ein Privathändler nicht.


Entweder muss man nun davon ausgehen, dass alle Verkäufer ein eingetragenes Gewerbe in der EU haben und die bezahlte VAT abführen, oder dass die Verkäufer privat verkaufen innerhalb der EU und keine VAT zahlen.


Für mich weiterhin eine schwammige Sache, die auch nicht transparent behandelt wird von den Vermittler-Firmen.


----------

